# Spring Jamboree at The Garden



## hobbes

The Garden in Lafayette Tennessee is hosting a Spring Jamboree from April 17th-30th. It's a free event donations are excepted though.There will be music food and fun. There's a free food kitchen that people are welcome to help out with and plans to build something crazy out of scrap wood to burn down. There's a tower stage people can play music on... Especially anything bluegrass or folk punk. Lots of good camping with creeks and a small waterfall.... the Jamboree is a family friendly event with drinking only after dark.
https://thefreegarden.org/


----------



## jimi

Sounds fun! Won't be able to make it this April though, is it a yearly event?


----------



## Deleted member 25986

DO NOT GO TO THIS PLACE!!! 

I just got back from it and the people there are inherently awful. There's people who support genocide there because they think it's a form of "population control". The people are very elitist and judgemental. Bigoted and opinionated. Very ignorant and delusional. Just a bunch of apathetic losers... Parasites... 

Got screwed over by them bad because they're fucking idiots...


----------



## Deleted member 13433

You know, I hate to ask... but can you enlighten me with some examples of all these wrongdoings that they did to you, along with some examples of their apparent horrible ways ??

I'm just curious, because from what I am seeing on the link which the OP provided - these people kind of have their own way of living and doing things, and I'll tell ya: there's nothing wrong with that, people living how they want and doing their own thing... and I kinda like what I am seeing about them through that website.

Again, I have not been there - so if it was so terrible, I'd like to know specifically how, as opposed to just saying they suck, etc....


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Oy Vey..............


----------



## Deleted member 25986

OTTERWOLF said:


> You know, I hate to ask... but can you enlighten me with some examples of all these wrongdoings that they did to you, along with some examples of their apparent horrible ways ??
> 
> I'm just curious, because from what I am seeing on the link which the OP provided - these people kind of have their own way of living and doing things, and I'll tell ya: there's nothing wrong with that, people living how they want and doing their own thing... and I kinda like what I am seeing about them through that website.
> 
> Again, I have not been there - so if it was so terrible, I'd like to know specifically how, as opposed to just saying they suck, etc....


I just feel there's a lot of anti-intellectualism there. Elitist. Ignorant and delusional... Shit like that... Having a piss poor understanding of me as a person. Misunderstanding and misjudging me when it came to certain things. Assuming things that aren't simply true about myself. They won't willing to listen to rationality and reason. No critical thinking skills... Very bigoted and opinionated. 

The lifestyle is "flawed"... But you do have to make compromises in this day and age... If you like them that's fine. 

They're okay of having racists live there as long as they "conform" to their lifestyle... Plus they spread misinformation about everything. They're relying on unsustainable practices when it comes to their lifestyle. Full of inherently awful people... Not scientifically minded and there's anti-vaxxers there. Won't listen to facts like the coronavirus and 9/11. Full of idiots...


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Ok.... now I see where you are going with this, and yes.... I also felt that having a gathering at this time is a very bad idea too, although I think the original post here might have been made last year, but - yes... it is still on per their website.

Sounds like this group is pretty out there and has their own mindset, and I guess you gotta figure that it's something you can either dig, or walk away from.

That's the problem with checking groups like that out - you never really know what you are in for -until you know - and that only happens in person.

Another thing, you really can't expect people who got their own thing going to be open to different ideas/ideals... I mean, that's why they are out there, they are tripping on their own thing....

Kinda like how the Krishia's in Brooklyn were serving all these free vegetarian dinners, on Hoyt and Schimmerhorn ?? at their place... and it's like all the NYHC kids on hard luck were eating there, not because they were into Krishnia, but because they were starving !!!
*Although some did get into it.....

My friend, it's all good.....

*edit: original post was made only several weeks ago, if I'm seeing correctly.... yeah, bad idea considering how this virus still has not really hit hard here yet.
I figure we're two months behind Europe, and it's bad bad scene out there....


Be Safe !!!


----------



## Deleted member 25986

OTTERWOLF said:


> Ok.... now I see where you are going with this, and yes.... I also felt that having a gathering at this time is a very bad idea too, although I think the original post here might have been made last year, but - yes... it is still on per their website.
> 
> Sounds like this group is pretty out there and has their own mindset, and I guess you gotta figure that it's something you can either dig, or walk away from.
> 
> That's the problem with checking groups like that out - you never really know what you are in for -until you know - and that only happens in person.
> 
> Another thing, you really can't expect people who got their own thing going to be open to different ideas/ideals... I mean, that's why they are out there, they are tripping on their own thing....
> 
> Kinda like how the Krishia's in Brooklyn were serving all these free vegetarian dinners, on Hoyt and Schimmerhorn ?? at their place... and it's like all the NYHC kids on hard luck were eating there, not because they were into Krishnia, but because they were starving !!!
> *Although some did get into it.....
> 
> My friend, it's all good.....
> 
> *edit: original post was made only several weeks ago, if I'm seeing correctly.... yeah, bad idea considering how this virus still has not really hit hard here yet.
> I figure we're two months behind Europe, and it's bad bad scene out there....
> 
> 
> Be Safe !!!


There was nothing but debates when it came to the coronavirus at the Garden. About canceling the unity tour and the spring jamboree... I honestly don't know what they're going to do because most people there are not taking this virus seriously which isn't good...

I think it's best to walk away from this community at least for me... It ultimately didn't provided with what I've been looking for. Oh well...

I agree though... At least I went and got first hand. I like to confirm things in person before deciding something.

I just think it's a shame that they're not very open to different ideals and all that... It's a lost cause I guess.

That's interesting with Brooklyn...

And okay...

I think it's going to get worse here with the virus... The deaths in total just keep getting higher and higher every time I look at them...

You too.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Gotcha, and thanks for explaining that for me.

Yeah, you are right on the money there..... some people, there minds are just made up - or programmed - and that's it.

I get like that too, but I often do take everything into consideration and will have a change of mind/heart.... although sometimes for the wrong reasons... which thankfully I usually straighten my self out on later on [although last time I did, my asking for forgivness was an epic fail 


It's cool man.....
Catch you later, I'm outta here for a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 25986

OTTERWOLF said:


> Gotcha, and thanks for explaining that for me.
> 
> Yeah, you are right on the money there..... some people, there minds are just made up - or programmed - and that's it.
> 
> I get like that too, but I often do take everything into consideration and will have a change of mind/heart.... although sometimes for the wrong reasons... which thankfully I usually straighten my self out on later on [although last time I did, my asking for forgivness was an epic fail
> 
> 
> It's cool man.....
> Catch you later, I'm outta here for a bit.


Yeah. You're welcome. 

That's indoctrination... Something that should be avoided at all cost. 

I'm pretty open minded and I consider myself to be fair... I just don't tolerate the bullshit that I know is bullshit. Based on my research and observations. 

But okay. 
You too.


----------



## roguetrader

@Qwent91 - aren't you the guy who doesn't get on with anyone anywhere ? (because they don't instantly understand your complicated needs ?) I know I sound harsh but all I've heard from you is how terrible all communes and intentional communities are - it would be nice to hear something about your positive, constructive interactions with people occasionally...


----------



## Deleted member 25986

roguetrader said:


> @Qwent91 - aren't you the guy who doesn't get on with anyone anywhere ? (because they don't instantly understand your complicated needs ?) I know I sound harsh but all I've heard from you is how terrible all communes and intentional communities are - it would be nice to hear something about your positive, constructive interactions with people occasionally...


Leprechaun and I, who I first met at the garden, got along great. But that's because we're both atheists and so it was more natural for me to get along with him seeing as we're both intellectually equals...

Does that count for you?

Plus there was two other people there that I got along with pretty good... Hanging out and playing games.

It's not that I have "complicated needs"... I just have more of a open, understanding, and accepting personality compared to most other people. I believe in nurture over nature and to me most domesticated humans are raised in a way that isn't good for them personally or for others. Plus domesticated humans aren't very smart either... With a few exceptions. I want people to better themselves which they fail to do because they're not good people... Lost causes.

I'm looking for people that do have the potential to better themselves as people and Leprechaun is the closest that I have ever encountered with what I've been looking for in a intentional community. He still has his flaws here and there but at least him and I did became friends for what it is and for that I'm grateful. It really helps that he sees the same bullshit that I do in these communities when it comes to religion and pseudoscience.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Qwent91 said:


> Leprechaun and I, who I first met at the garden, got along great. But that's because we're both atheists and so it was more natural for me to get along with him seeing as we're both intellectually equals...
> 
> Does that count for you?
> 
> Plus there was two other people there that I got along with pretty good... Hanging out and playing games.
> 
> It's not that I have "complicated needs"... I just have more of a open, understanding, and accepting personality compared to most other people. I believe in nurture over nature and to me most domesticated humans are raised in a way that isn't good for them personally or for others. Plus domesticated humans aren't very smart either... With a few exceptions. I want people to better themselves which they fail to do because they're not good people... Lost causes.
> 
> I'm looking for people that do have the potential to better themselves as people and Leprechaun is the closest that I have ever encountered with what I've been looking for in a intentional community. He still has his flaws here and there but at least him and I did became friends for what it is and for that I'm grateful. It really helps that he sees the same bullshit that I do in these communities when it comes to religion and pseudoscience.



Just curious, how about you? Do you have any flaws? And if so, would you elaborate on what you perceive them to be? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Deleted member 25986

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Just curious, how about you? Do you have any flaws? And if so, would you elaborate on what you perceive them to be? Genuinely curious.


I have flaws. Most people do... No such thing as perfection. I have some severe anger issues which I don't think should be a surprise because it's not to me... It's the result of me being raised in a environment and around people that wasn't good for me... Just in general. Mental illness is something that I suffer from but I don't think it's right to call mental illness a "flaw"... It's not because it's something that can and should be healed under the right circumstances. There is unfortunately a stigma against mental illness which isn't right... Depression and some "suicidal thoughts" is something that burdens me. 

A real genuine flaw that I have is the way that I speak... But it's not really fair to say that because I was born with it. I have no control over it and wasn't given a choice with it to begin with. I'm just that ashamed of it... I was born with developmental verbal dyspraxia which is a speech and language disorder. It's not very well known and it has cause issues with how people interact with me... Always has... It's why I'm very quiet in person and why I don't like to speak or talk in general...

I have a hard time understanding other people because the things that they do and say don't make sense to me and most of the time they scare me. I have severe trust issues and I'm a cautious and weary person for it. I'm cynical but I'm not that cynical because I don't want to be... I can be selfish but that's going to devolve into a debate between individualism and collectivism... I just lean more heavily into individualism. Don't like or believe in collectivism. I guess that's a personal flaw of me going to these communities... I'm looking for more like a family anyway...

Terrible with math and/or numbers... I'm not very good of taking care of myself completely on my own because I wasn't really raised to be like that... My parents were awful. It was dysfunctional... I DO have a difficult time getting along with people who aren't atheist and/or understand science the way that I do. Leprechaun is able to get along with most people that I saw him interact with... He has better social skills than I and he knows how to handle his emotions better than I do... 

I'm having a very hard time gaining closure for most of my traumas that I've had in my life... Don't really know how to move on and form the relationships that I've been seeking to have in my life. I'm afraid of how people view me because I don't want to be seen as something that I'm not nor ever will be... Just trying to figure things out on my own has been difficult. 

I will call these flaws for most of them about myself... Thanks for asking.


----------



## MFB

@Qwent91 
Hi again! It's me.
So. You're a good read.
I dont have an education in Psychology (though a PHD in Poppycock and Mumbo Jumbo)
But I know enough to be dangerous.
After reading your last post I am sincerely suggesting you look into; introspection, projection, and narcissistic personality disorder.
And I am suggesting that with lots of love, brother.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

You know, I'll give him credit though because if you ask Quent91 a question, you got an answer and he never tried to get out of providing an answer.

Like this group here - which to me seems like an interesting group - he mentions that:

"I think it's best to walk away from this community at least for me... It ultimately didn't provided with what I've been looking for. Oh well..."

I mean, that's fair enough - and he did mention somethings which kind of raised an eyebrow on my end, so... my views on this group doing the gathering have changed somewhat since checking out their website.

I believe Quent91 is - I'm not sure what's going on - looks like he's got a warning, which while I kind of saw that coming [*based on what I've seen happen on STP over the past few months] but he just needs to kind of cool out for a bit and think things over some, where he's at, where he's been, and where he'd like to be - like spend a solid week reflecting on these things, then try and figure out how he can chart a good path to attain his goals.

I wish him luck because he is sincere.
He's a little crazy, but he is sincere........


----------



## Odin

Qwent91 said:


> There was nothing but debates when it came to the coronavirus at the Garden





MFB said:


> and narcissistic personality disorder.




Awww... I'm already on my sweet sweet vodka tonight so I'm not gonna have a great contribution here... butttttt.... 


one debate is always good as long as you don't drive your words full of ego and are willing to listen and others are willing to listen to you... 

AND then it's good to take a pause and think about what was said. 


... 


Also I have been plagued... with narcissistic personality disorder in my LIFE..... no pun intended for the times with people... parents.... friends... and I check myself often since I think I so fucking HUMBLE>... haha.... 



NPD is deff something that I think causes a lot of trouble on this plane of EXISTENCE>... 


Perhaps we are here to learn... and find a way to relase that burdon and asscend higher... 


At least thats the fuzzy feeling I get when I'm not grouchy and hung over... or if I've had the right kinda splif... (perhaps more chiill and less headspace... )


Okay... I might edit for spelling n shit later... don't feel lik eeet NOW`


----------



## Cornellius Mcgillicuddy

Deleted member 25986 said:


> I have flaws. Most people do... No such thing as perfection. I have some severe anger issues which I don't think should be a surprise because it's not to me... It's the result of me being raised in a environment and around people that wasn't good for me... Just in general. Mental illness is something that I suffer from but I don't think it's right to call mental illness a "flaw"... It's not because it's something that can and should be healed under the right circumstances. There is unfortunately a stigma against mental illness which isn't right... Depression and some "suicidal thoughts" is something that burdens me.
> 
> A real genuine flaw that I have is the way that I speak... But it's not really fair to say that because I was born with it. I have no control over it and wasn't given a choice with it to begin with. I'm just that ashamed of it... I was born with developmental verbal dyspraxia which is a speech and language disorder. It's not very well known and it has cause issues with how people interact with me... Always has... It's why I'm very quiet in person and why I don't like to speak or talk in general...
> 
> I have a hard time understanding other people because the things that they do and say don't make sense to me and most of the time they scare me. I have severe trust issues and I'm a cautious and weary person for it. I'm cynical but I'm not that cynical because I don't want to be... I can be selfish but that's going to devolve into a debate between individualism and collectivism... I just lean more heavily into individualism. Don't like or believe in collectivism. I guess that's a personal flaw of me going to these communities... I'm looking for more like a family anyway...
> 
> Terrible with math and/or numbers... I'm not very good of taking care of myself completely on my own because I wasn't really raised to be like that... My parents were awful. It was dysfunctional... I DO have a difficult time getting along with people who aren't atheist and/or understand science the way that I do. Leprechaun is able to get along with most people that I saw him interact with... He has better social skills than I and he knows how to handle his emotions better than I do...
> 
> I'm having a very hard time gaining closure for most of my traumas that I've had in my life... Don't really know how to move on and form the relationships that I've been seeking to have in my life. I'm afraid of how people view me because I don't want to be seen as something that I'm not nor ever will be... Just trying to figure things out on my own has been difficult.
> 
> I will call these flaws for most of them about myself... Thanks for asking.


That was rad honesty! Thanks for that.


----------

